# carburetor problems



## Jake 54177 (May 25, 2015)

65' goat with Carter AFB. If it sits a week carb is dry. No gas in oil. Carb body does not leak. Anyone know whats up ?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

it evaporates. theres still fuel in there. just have to turn it over to get the accelerator pump to squirt some fuel for start up. if you drove it every day like a normal car, that woudnt happen. mine does the same thing after sitting for a week.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

Evaporation is exacerbated within ethanol fuels. Today's fuel is designed for fuel injection and not carburetors. The lower vapor point causes it to evaporate quicker. You can try a thicker gasket or metal one under the carb to help alleviate this when engine is hot.


----------



## Jake 54177 (May 25, 2015)

MANY THANKS GUYS. atriot:


----------

